

HN: Care to mentor? - futurehacker

Hi everyone,<p>I've been lurking around these parts for quite some time.  The level of knowledge that is found in this place is just amazing.<p>About myself:<p>I'm a recent college graduate who like most didn't really get much out of those years accept a piece of paper and some student loans.<p>I'm hoping that I could find a mentor here.  Someone that could perhaps tell me  about avenues i have not thought of, or been taught. I know that I want to be a hacker, but I just haven't found something that makes me passionate.<p>So if you are free for a few minutes a week to just chat or email, and maybe suggest a few new cool things that I don't know of, in the words of Bill Lumbergh, that'd be great.<p>Thanks all,
-s
======
bartonfink
S - drop a line and tell me about yourself. What makes you happy, what do you
do with your time, what did you do in college, what ?'s do you wonder about -
that sort of thing.

I am fairly busy but I can squeeze 15 minutes out of a week to answer ?'s
you've got, vet some ideas or otherwise help you get started.

~~~
misterbwong
Feel free to drop me an email as well (email in profile) with questions/etc.
I'm definitely not at the level as some of the other people here but hopefully
I can help a bit.

------
futurehacker
Thanks guys. I really appreciate the fact that you guys are willing to fit me
into your busy schedules. I will email both of you soon.

-S

